# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Потери СССР в войне без мифов и политиканства

## Irina

*Потери СССР в войне без мифов и политиканства*

Уточнённые цифры погибших советских солдат ужасают, но они не подходят под термин «трупозакидательство».

В ходе подготовки к 65-летию Великой Победы с новой остротой обсуждается в СМИ проблема военных потерь, которая все эти десятилетия никогда не снималась с повестки дня. И всегда особо выделяется советская составляющая потерь. Самая расхожая идеологемма такова: цена Победы во второй мировой войне "оказалась слишком велика" для нашей страны. Принимая решения о проведении крупных боевых операций, лидеры и генералы США, Великобритании, дескать, берегли своих людей и в результате понесли минимальные потери, а у нас солдатской крови не жалели.

В советское время считалось, что СССР потерял в Векликой Отечественной войне 20 миллионов человек — и военных, и гражданских. В перестроечный период эта цифра возросла до 46 миллионов, при этом обоснования, мягко говоря, страдали явной идеологизацией. Каковы же истинные потери? Вот уже несколько лет их уточнением занимается Центр истории войн и геополитики Института всеобщей истории РАН.

- Историки пока не пригшли к единому мнению в этом вопросе, - рассказал нашему корреспонденту руководитель Центра доктор исторических наук Михаил Мягков. - Наш Центр, как и большинство научных учреждений, придерживается таких оценок: Великобритания потеряла убитыми 370 тысяч военнослужащих, США - 400 тысяч. Наибольшие потери у нас - 11,3 миллиона солдат и офицеров, павших на фронте и замученных в плену, а также более 15 миллионов гражданских лиц, погибших на оккупированных территориях. Потери гитлеровской коалиции составляют 8,6 миллиона военнослужащих. То есть в 1,3 раза меньше, чем у нас. Такое соотношение стало следствием тяжелейшего для Красной армии начального периода войны, а также того геноцида, который проводили фашисты в отношении советских военнопленных. Известно, что более 60 процентов наших плененных солдат и офицеров умерщвлены в нацистских лагерях.

"СП": - Некоторые "продвинутые» историки ставят вопрос так: не мудрее ли было воевать, как британцы и американцы, чтобы победить, как они, - "малой кровью"?


- Так ставить вопрос некорректно. Когда немцы разрабатывали план "Барбаросса", они ставили задачу выхода к Астрахани и Архангельску - то есть завоевание жизненного пространства. Естественно, подразумевалось "освобождение" этой гигантской территории от большей части славянского населения, поголовное истребление евреев и цыган. Эта циничная, человеконенавистническая задача достаточно последовательно решалась.

Соответственно Красная армия вела бои за элементарное выживание своего народа и просто не могла пользоваться принципом самосбережения.

"СП": - Есть и такие «гуманные» предложения: не следовало ли Советскому Союзу, как Франции, например, капитулировать через 40 дней, чтобы сохранить людской ресурс?


- Безусловно, французская блиц-капитуляция спасла жизни, имущество, финансовые сбережения. Но, по планам фашистов, французов ждало, заметим, не уничтожение, а онемечивание. И Франция, вернее, ее тогдашнее руководство, по сути, согласилось на это.

Несравнима с нашей была и ситуация в Великобритании. Возьмем так называемую битву за Британию в 1940 году. Сам Черчилль говорил, что тогда "немногие спасли многих". Это означает, что небольшое количество летчиков, воевавших над Лондоном и Ла-Маншем, сделали невозможной высадку войск фюрера на Британские острова. Любому ясно, что потери авиации, военно-морских сил всегда значительно меньше, чем число убитых в сухопутных сражениях, которые в основном шли на территории СССР.

Кстати, перед нападением на нашу страну Гитлер покорил почти всю Западную Европу за 141 день. При этом соотношение потерь Дании, Норвегии, Голландии, Бельгии и Франции, с одной стороны, и нацистской Германии - с другой, составило 1:17 в пользу фашистов. Но на Западе не говорят "о бездарности" своих генералов. А больше любят поучать нас, хотя соотношение военных потерь СССР и гитлеровской коалиции составило 1:1,3.

Член ассоциации историков Второй мировой войны академик Юрий Рубцов считает, что у нас потери были бы меньше, если бы союзники своевременно открыли второй фронт.

- Весной 1942 года, - рассказал он, - во время визитов советского наркома иностранных дел Молотова в Лондон и Вашингтон союзники дали обещание через несколько месяцев высадиться в континентальной Европе. Но они не сделали этого ни в 1942 году, ни в 1943-м, когда мы несли особенно тяжелые потери. С мая 1942-го по июнь 1944-го, пока союзники тянули с открытием второго фронта, в ожесточеннейших сражениях погибло более 5,5 миллиона советских военнослужащих. Здесь уместно, вероятно, говорить о цене определенного эгоизма союзников. Стоит напомнить, что именно с 1942 года, после краха блицкрига, начались массовые экзекуции и депортации советского населения. То есть немцы начали реально проводить план по уничтожению жизненной силы СССР. Если бы второй фронт был открыт, как и договаривались, в 1942-м, естественно, таких страшных потерь мы могли бы избежать. Важен и другой нюанс. Если для нас проблема второго фронта была вопросом жизни и смерти многих миллионов советских людей, то для союзников это была проблема стратегии: когда целесообразнее высадиться? Они и высадились в Европе, рассчитывая выгоднее определиться с послевоенной картой мира. Тем более уже было очевидно, что Красная армия самостоятельно могла закончить войну и выйти на побережье Ла-Манша, обеспечив СССР на правах победителя лидирующую роль в процессе послевоенного обустройства Европы. Чего союзники допустить не могли.

Нельзя сбрасывать со счетов и такой момент. После высадки союзников большая и лучшая часть фашистских сил оставалась на Восточном фронте. И сопротивлялись немцы нашим войскам гораздо ожесточеннее. Кроме политических мотивов, огромное значение здесь имел страх. Немцы боялись возмездия за совершенные на территории СССР злодеяния. Ведь общеизвестно, что фашисты без выстрела сдавали союзникам целые города, и с той, и с другой стороны потери в вялых боях были почти "символическими". С нами же они клали сотнями своих солдат, цепляясь из последних сил за какую-нибудь деревушку.

- Невысокие на первый взгляд потери союзников имеют и чисто "арифметические" объяснения, - продолжает Михаил Мягков. - На германском фронте они по-настоящему воевали всего 11 месяцев - в 4 с лишним раза меньше, чем мы. Провоюй с наше, совокупные потери англичан и американцев можно, считают некоторые эксперты, прогнозировать на уровне не менее 3 миллионов человек. Союзники уничтожили 176 дивизий противника. Красная армия - почти в 4 раза больше - 607 вражеских дивизий. Если бы Великобритании и США пришлось одолеть такие же силы, то можно ожидать, что их потери увеличились бы еще примерно в 4 раза... То есть не исключено, что потери были бы еще более серьезными, чем наши. Это к вопросу об умении воевать. Безусловно, союзники берегли себя, и такая тактика приносила результаты: потери снижались. Если наши нередко даже в окружении продолжали драться до последнего патрона, потому что знали: пощады им не будет, то американцы и британцы в похожих ситуациях действовали "рациональнее".

Вспомним осаду Сингапура японскими войсками. Там держал оборону британский гарнизон. Он был отменно вооружен. Но через несколько дней, чтобы избежать потерь, капитулировал. Десятки тысяч английских солдат отправились в плен. Наши тоже сдавались в плен. Но чаще всего в условиях, когда продолжать борьбу было невозможно, да и нечем. И уж в 1944 году, на заключительном этапе войны, представить такую ситуацию, как в Арденнах (где много союзников оказалось в плену), на советско-германском фронте было невероятно. Здесь речь не только о боевом духе, а и о ценностях, которые люди непосредственно защищали.

Хочу подчеркнуть, что если бы СССР воевал с Гитлером так же "осмотрительно", как наши союзники, война наверняка, думаю, закончилась бы выходом немцев к Уралу. Затем неизбежно пала бы Великобритания, поскольку она и тогда была ограничена в ресурсах. И Ла-Манш бы не спас. Гитлер, используя ресурсную базу Европы и СССР, задушил бы британцев экономически. Что касается США, то они по меньшей мере не приобрели бы тех реальных преимуществ, которые получили благодаря самоотверженному подвигу народов СССР: доступа к рынкам сырья, статуса супердержавы. Скорее всего, Соединенным Штатам пришлось бы идти на труднопредсказуемый компромисс с Гитлером. В любом случае, если бы Красная армия воевала, основываясь на тактике "самосохранения", то это поставило бы мир на грань катастрофы.

Резюмируя мнения военных ученых, хочу высказать предположение, что и ныне названные цифры потерь, а, вернее, данные о их соотношении, требуют некоторой коррекции. Всегда при подсчете принимается во внимание формальное деление участников боевых действий на два лагеря: страны антигитлеровской коалиции и союзники фашистской Германии. Напомню, считается, что гитлеровцы со своими союзниками потеряли 8,6 миллиона человек. К фашистским союзникам традиционно относят Норвегию, Финляндию,Чехословакию, Австрию, Италию, Венгрию, Румынию, Болгарию, Испанию, Японию. Но ведь против СССР воевали о крупные воинские контингенты Франции, Польши, Бельгии, Албании и пр., которых относят к странам антигитлеровской коалиции. Их потери не учитывают. А ведь, скажем, Франция потеряла в войне 600 тысяч военнослужащих. При этом 84 тысячи убиты в боевых действиях при защите национальной территории. 20 тысяч — в Сопротивлении. Где погибли около 500 тысяч? Станет ясно, если вспомнить, что на сторону Гитлера перешли почти в полном составе ВВС и ВМС Франции, а также около 20 сухопутных дивизий. Похожая стуация с Польшей, Бельгией и прочими «борцами с фашизмом». Часть их потерь нужно относить к противоборствующей СССР стороне. Тогда соотношение станет несколько иным. Так что «черные» мифы о трупозакидательстве, которым якобы грешили советские военачальники, пусть остаются на совести слишком идиологизированных политиканов.

----------

